# OVERTRAINING



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

CAN ANYONE HELP WITH MY PROBLEM? I THINK I MAY BE OVERTRAINING.I AM CURRENTLY DOING 18 SETS OF 8-12REPS PER BODY PART.

MONDAY-BICEPS+TRICEPS

WEDNESDAY-CHEST,BACK+LATS.

FRIDAY-SHOULDERS+LEGS.

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED...CHEERS LEE


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I wouldn't say that was too much mate, I probably do about as many sets as that and train 3 - 4 times a week.

I dunno what everyone else thinis but that sounds ok to me. Do you feel like you are over training - i.e tired all the time or not progressing?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you mean u do 18 times max12 reps on bi's alone, that sounds like alot.

I do say bi's and back and do 4 exercises per a muscle group with 3 sets of 12-10-8 reps, so only 8 exercises at 3 sets each per a gym session. Do you have the over training symptoms, injury or constant sorness, bad joints, fatigue, loss of appetite and trouble sleeping are the main ones.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

IMO your overtraining, I do 9 sets of 8-10 reps per bodypart, usually less for the smaller muscles.

Also i wouldn't advise training your chest and back on the same day.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Im currently training 5 times a week ive been training since jan 2004 keeping my diet strict im growing and my body fat is lower but im not growing as much as i expected (i know i ant go get big that quick lol) should i go bac to 3 times a week training??


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

hey guys any of you know the best way to split up each body part to exercise each week i got 3 times a week ?

many thanks to any 1's help


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Try

1. Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

2. Back, Biceps, Traps

3. Legs


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Can u do chest and shoulders together?

Seems harsh.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

thanks just wondering wot are traps?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Your shoulders aint that big of a muscle, i've allways trained my shoulders with chest and there one of my best parts! personal preference I guess

Traps are the muscle that runs from your the back of your neck to the back of your shoulders.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

ok benji thanks, but wot exercises are best to do for building up the traps really well?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Shrugs! To be honest thats the only exercise i can think of that hits them directly


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

When doing shrugs do them with the bar behind you, this makes your muscle fibres work even harder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

LEE_ESSEX said:


> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH MY PROBLEM? I THINK I MAY BE OVERTRAINING.I AM CURRENTLY DOING 18 SETS OF 8-12REPS PER BODY PART.
> 
> MONDAY-BICEPS+TRICEPS
> 
> ...


U are definately overtraining

Man don t do 18 stes for any body part.U need a maximum of three hardcore sets for a type of exercise.For biceps i don t recommend more than 10-12 total sets(3 exercises), triceps the same

And other body parts a maximum of 4 execises of 4sets

Sleep enough also


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Try more likely

monday: CHEST,BACK

wendnesday:BICEPS+TRICEPS

friday: SHOULDERS+LEGS

u can t train your back and chest hard enough because u just trained your arms on monday so this is better.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

You train your chest and your back on the same day???

Thats just evil! I know I couldn't do it


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I find chest and back on the same day OK too.

As long as I isolate the back or chest (depending on what I do first) so as not too burn the triceps out, it's OK


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Sincerly i can t do Back and Chest the same day.I train really hard each body part one time each five days and after i do my back i can t move anymore.Especially in this period i feel like i can vomit after back training.I like to get everything out of it so i m hardcore when it comes to the back.Plus u can t really overtrain the back because of the biceps

In fact the body parts that overtrain easly are the biceps,triceps and shoulders...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

i felt like spewing today after squats :shock:

too fu**ing hot :lol:

it there no way tissue u can do a 4 day week?

why are you limited to just a 3 day week.?

i do 1 bodypart per day 30mins-40mins

can give maximum intesnsity this way


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I struggle to do 5 days a week, one muscle group per session. I find I can train harder doing 2 muscle groups per session, with a clear day off in between.

I normally do low level cardio for 30-40 mins on an off day. I burnout otherwise. Need the rest, maybe 'cos I'm older :roll:


----------

